# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  عيوب جالكسي اس ثري مع الحلول

## mohamed73

*ملاحظة1: كوني ذكرت عيوب الجهاز لا يعني إطلاقا أنها صادفتني*  *ملاحظة2: على الرغم من ذكر هذه العيوب إلا أن هذا الجهاز هو الأقوى بين المنافسين حاليا*    *أولا الشاشة*     شاشة جالكسي اس ثري من نوع غوريلا قلاص تو أي أنها النسخة الثانية من غوريلا قلاص وهي الشاشة المقاومة للخدش وليست ضد الخدش *ما المشكلة ؟* بما أن هذه الشاشة تم تطويرها لتقاوم الخدش أصبح بها عيب انها غير مقاومة للكسر رغم أنها مقاومة للخدش أكثر من السابق *ما الحل ؟* استخدم غطاء خارجي للجهاز من نوع السيليكون ليقاوم الصدمة عند سقوطه لا قدر الله - *ثانيا شحن السيارة*    اكسسوارات الجهاز قليلة وهذا الشيء يجعل البعض يشحن الجهاز بشحن غير مناسب للجهاز *ما المشكلة ؟* قد يحترق جهازك أو تتلف البطارية بسرعة اذا  استخدمت شحن السيارة الغير مناسب للجهاز وستشعر بحراره في البداية ثم سيتلف  الجهاز أو البطارية *ما الحل ؟* استخدم شحن جالكسي اس تو أو اس ون الأصلي ولا تستخدم إطلاقا شاحن بلاك بيري - *ثالثا المايك*     يوجد في جالكسي اس ثري ميزة تخفيض الضجيج *ما المشكلة ؟* عدم سماع الطرف الآخر للمكالمة في حال تفعيل الخدمة وتفعيلها أمر تلقائي *ما الحل ؟* *حل مشكلة عدم سماع الآخر لك في المكالمة للجالكسي اس ثري* *رابعا اكسسوارات*     الجهاز صدر تاريخ 5-2012 وهذا الوقت غير كافي لتواجد اكسسوارات له حاليا *ما المشكلة ؟* عدم تواجد اكسسوارات حاليا *ما الحل ؟* ممكن الشراء من مواقع أجنبية مثل كلوف أو هاندتك *خامسا الذاكرة الخارجية*     نسخ الآيس كريم تتعرف على الذاكرة الخارجية  على أنها ذاكرة اضافية لا أكثر فلا يمكن أن تضع عليها البرامج ويوجد بعض  الشركات حلت هذه المشكلة حسب ما قرأت لكن بشكل عام نسخ الآيس كريم مخصصة  على أن لا تقرأ البرامج في الذاكرة الخارجية خصوصا التي يكون بها اختصار  ويجز على الشاشة *ما المشكلة ؟* عدم إمكانية وضع البرامج على الذاكرة الخارجية مايكرو اس دي كارد *ما الحل ؟* إلى الآن لم أجد حل جذري *سادسا منفذ التلفاز*   يوجد نوعين من منذف التلفاز والخطأ أن لا تعرف ما هو النوع المناسب لجهازك قبل الشراء *ما المشكلة ؟* ظهر شخص في موقع أجنبي يذكر أن القطعة الخارجية للتلفاز لم تعمل معه *ما الحل ؟* يجب أن تستخدم القطعة الخاصة بجالكسي اس ثري وليس قطعة عادية من السوق

----------


## ameerl

*بارك الله بك اخي العزيز
شكرا للحلول الجميلة*

----------


## hassan riach

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## amer

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## امير محمد

*مشكور والله يعطيك العافية*

----------

